# Optional Hooks for Do-It Molds



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Along with tying jigs, I am pouring several different style and sizes of lead head jigs. Several people have asked about putting smaller or bigger hooks in a perticular Do-It Mold. I found this chart http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Content/optional_fishing_hook_sizes.htm and thought it would be some good information to pass along. It may be possible to put other size hooks than mentiond into some of my modified molds. If you have any questions or I can help you in any way, PM me.
Nightprowler


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Good call. I also found it helpful to look on Barlows site. When you look at the molds, underneath it gives you a number of oprions for different hooks. This has been most helpful as I am looking for a mold accepting a heavy & strong hook for weedless jigs, especially a hook like the Owner XXX. Also gave me some options for football heads (light wire finesse hooks). A little more work than Jann's chart, but more helpful to me.


----------



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

That is good information, especially for someone just getting into pouring. I am always looking for smaller diameter hook options for more finesse applications.


----------

